# Cheap, cr*ppy gear that you love.



## Alex Fraser (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey all. Think of this as the "anti-quality" gear thread. There are numerous postings and love letters to all the expensive stuff. This isn't a thread for boutique converters and triple sensor hammer action.

What cheap gear do you own which you love?
I'll start my nominating my choice of master keyboard: The veritable M Audio Keystation 88. I love it because I can..

Smash the keys whilst programming drums and not worry too much about breaking it. (Buy another.)
Drop it. (Done several times.)
Spill coffee all over it, drain it and find it still works. (Just tried. It now smells like a branch of StarBucks.)
Yes, the action isn't great etc etc, but as a tool for programming, blocking chords and basic playing, it's great.

What are yours?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

$40 on Amazon


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 6, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> $40 on Amazon


I want one.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 6, 2018)

I have one, thanks to Synthpunk's recommendation. That doesn't qualify as crappy gear that's fantastic gear.

I'm not sure I have any crappy gear but certainly the best bang-for-the buck is my Anker Vertical Mouse which costs $20 on amazon and I recommend to everyone and has completely saved my hands. It's one of the best mice I've ever had (and cheapest) and I've gone through a crazy amount of mice.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

I can drive my truck on it so true I guess 

Apple Trackpad saved my wrists but going to check out that mouse you mentioned



chillbot said:


> I have one, thanks to Synthpunk's recommendation. That doesn't qualify as crappy gear that's fantastic gear.
> 
> I'm not sure I have any crappy gear but certainly the best bang-for-the buck is my Anker Vertical Mouse which costs $20 on amazon and I recommend to everyone and has completely saved my hands. It's one of the best mice I've ever had (and cheapest) and I've gone through a crazy amount of mice.


----------



## TheNorseman (Mar 6, 2018)

I used to have a semi-nice collection of guitars for many years. I ended up selling all of them except for my Iceman, which I now keep locked up. So for recording purposes I bought just a cheap LTD EC-300 for $70, I took it to the shop and had them throw some old Duncans in it, it's now a fantastic crappy guitar for under 100


----------



## wst3 (Mar 6, 2018)

Love the Anker vertical mouse - it sits next to my Kensington Expert mouse - I switch between the two, depending on mood or whatever.

That Pyle cable tester looks pretty cool, but I'm waiting on the dBx CT-3, which still isn't shipping! I've got a pile of cable testers from my days in the field, no one has yet come up with the perfect one. And if that ain't a tangent...

Crappy gear I still love - my Ensoniq EPS (classic) remains one of my favorite keyboards. The action is a little loose, but the poly-aftertouch is so much fun, and sometimes I still load old sample libraries too.

I have this goofy microphone that was thrown in on a deal years (decades) ago, the Teac PE-120. When it's the right microphone for the job it is awesome.

There are probably others, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

Joel Hamilton recommended these mics they sound great on drums, very inexpressive but don't be offended by there weirdness. 
https://www.12gaugemicrophones.com/products.html


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 6, 2018)

I have an M-Audio MobilePre that I like. It's a great paperweight. Keeps my monitor cable in the right place like a champ.


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 6, 2018)

Oktava MKL-2500 tube mics. I got eight (!) of them on blowout form Guitar Center more than a decade ago for $99 each (!). In a shootout with a dozen tube mics including Jimmy Iovine's personal ELA-M 251, a brand new Neumann M-149 and M-147, a rented vintage U-47, and a few others... the Oktava came in THIRD. Well behind the ELA-M (which is god-like) and the M-149 (which is my favorite current mic by far), the Oktava was a VERY strong contender on male rock vocals. The tone was a little dark, and it's got a bit of a high noise floor, but it beat even the rented U-47 for "niceness of tone". Obviously these results were highly dependent on the singer, but... we were all very surprised.

Of course, we used Jimmy's ELA-M for the album, but originally we had put up the Oktava as a joke. It wasn't. I bought them to use as cheap room mics when recording war drums, and I still use them all the time. They have crappy cables, crappy power supplies, and at any given point at least two of the eight don't work... but... damn. Best $800 I've spent.

Somewhere out there people take these mics and mod them to be even better, but I haven't bothered.... yet.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 6, 2018)

My '93 Toyota Camry which doubles as my hip-hop vocal booth.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

Ever seen Lanois riding around in his 72 Cadillac remixing in the back seat ?





LamaRose said:


> My '93 Toyota Camry which doubles as my hip-hop vocal booth.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 6, 2018)

A few that come to mind: 
Squier Vintage Modified guitars are a fantastic deal!
Also, 3U Audio mics are a great value - I have (2) CM1's I use for room mics.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 6, 2018)

fender mustang midi guitar. best midi tracking guitar by far vs anything out there. even vs ztars.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

Bill, I believe the DBX CT-2 is just a OEM'ed version of the above that is available under several monikers now and also a smaller version. CT-3 looks cool but for triple the price.



wst3 said:


> That Pyle cable tester looks pretty cool, but I'm waiting on the dBx CT-3, which still isn't shipping! I've got a pile of cable testers from my days in the field, no one has yet come up with the perfect one. And if that ain't a tangent...


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah, my squire/fender short scale vintage modified basses. Super cheap but good build and incredible ergonomics. Even easier to play than the big brother fenders mustang basses I have. My garage sale fender Rhodes have been great finds! I have a 73 and an 88 key. They’re beat up to all hell and have lots of character. Makes me want an old Wurlitzer. This really got me thinking! (Excluding all software instruments, I’ll have think about that later.) No no I got it! I have a 20 dollar electric kazoo. It’s kinda crap, No it is crap, but it’s worth the laughs and WTF is that expressions.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 7, 2018)

Nothing crappy about Squier VM guitars or basses.


----------



## Vin (Mar 7, 2018)

Saved my sanity when I was battling ground loops.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 7, 2018)

Spitfire Symphonic Brass


----------



## Apostate (Mar 7, 2018)

dsp Valhalla far from crappy though.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2018)

But some presume becuase of the price $50. I told Sean he would sell more if he made them $99 lol 



Apostate said:


> dsp Valhalla far from crappy though.


----------



## Apostate (Mar 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> But some presume becuase of the price $50. I told Sean he would sell more if he made them $99 lol



I would have paid at least that. Those effects are sooo useable. I have the reverbs, plus Uber Mod, which is a pretty killer and crazy delay/echo/modulation monster. If you haven't yet, give the demo a try, you definitely wouldn't be wasting your time.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 7, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Oktava MKL-2500 tube mics. <snip>
> 
> Somewhere out there people take these mics and mod them to be even better, but I haven't bothered.... yet.



Pure speculation based on second hand news, so worth less than you are paying for it, but I know a couple folks that have that microphone, probably for similar reasons, and have had them modified. According to legend the modifications did little to the sonic signature (one friend claims it is a little more detailed, botj claim a little less noise), but the microphones are now leaps and bounds more reliable. Which might be worth something. I'm pretty sure one of them went to Michael Joly in Cape Cod, not sure about the other. I've only used one of them, and it wasn't having a good day, so my opinion suffered.

And no fair, really, comparing a $100 microphone of any ilk to the ELA-M-251. Not fair at all<G>!


----------



## wst3 (Mar 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Bill, I believe the DBX CT-2 is just a OEM'ed version of the above that is available under several monikers now and also a smaller version. CT-3 looks cool but for triple the price.


The Pyle, CT2 and several others are the same device with different names, I used to know who made them all but can't recall.

The CT3 is better suited to my work, which requires being able to test cables that are installed, or at least extended such that I don't have access to both ends at the same time. I have devices that do that, but I'd love something a little more convenient. It'll pay for itself the second time I take it out of the house!

I've built two similar devices over the years, one was crushed by a fork lift, the other was borrowed, never to be seen again. I'll buy one this time.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 7, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'll start my nominating my choice of master keyboard: The veritable M Audio Keystation 88. I love it because I can..
> 
> Smash the keys whilst programming drums and not worry too much about breaking it. (Buy another.)
> Drop it. (Done several times.)
> Spill coffee all over it, drain it and find it still works. (Just tried. It now smells like a branch of StarBucks.)



100% this! 

You can apply the same to the BCF2000 from Behringer. I accidently smacked that thing off one desk more then once, my cat puked into it, but it still works. Most awesome thing is that the cat puke actually made 2 of the automated faders make less noise


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 7, 2018)

any rack gear poeple still like?


----------



## wst3 (Mar 7, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> any rack gear poeple still like?


Not a lot, and the pile is shrinking, a few things I still use, but am thinking about ditching:

Eventide Instant Flanger and Instant Phaser - love these, but the Eventide plugins get really close, and the new Softube Fix plugins are really cool too. Then there are the SoundToys plugs - so the hardware will retire one of these days.
An ancient MSI box that houses four each Ashly compressors and equalizers. It does things (like very well behaved ringing in the EQ when bandwidth is really narrow) that I just can't (yet) do with plugins.
A pair of (equally ancient) Orban 672 Para-graphic equalizers. These may yet stay, with some minor modifications to make them a bit quieter.
A pair of Symetrix CL-100 compressors - I modified one to replace a dead VCA with a new THAT corp chip and I like the result, need to find time to "fix" the other one.
A Valley People rack with Kepex, Gain-Brain, and Maxi-Q cards. I'd like to ditch the Kepex cards and replace them with more Maxi-Q cards. The parallel filters work really well for me.
An Ensoniq ASR-10 - this has outlived its usefulness, but I just can't get rid of it - partly because it is worth almost nothing on the used market, but you know some of those old libraries are still quite useful, and porting them to Kontakt has been less than satisfactory.
A Roland MKS-80, I've yet to find a plugin that sounds like this, so it's probably safe.
A Matrix 1000 - what I really want is an Xpander, but for now this one is safe too.
A pair of JLCooper MSB1620s - I am still using them, but as the MIDI gear dwindles I have less and less use for them. I could probably stuff the currently used MIDI gear into one of them, but since they are in the racks, and all wired up I'm too lazy to do so.
Then there are a couple things that are not at risk of disposal anytime soon:

Millennia Media HV-37, heck, I need a couple more!
Audient ASP-880, a new addition, easiest way to get audio into the computer yet. I use the optical output to feed an Apollo Twin USB, and most of the time I feed external gear into the A/D, bypassing the microphone preamplifiers. Doesn't get easier than that. Although the preamplifiers are pretty darned good too.
Presonus MP20, not as nice as the HV-37, but it has served me well for a long time, and for additional microphones it is quite good.
Lexicon PCM-90 - why in the world does this sound better than any of my reverb plugins? Is it all in my mind? I don't know, but I do love it.
JLCooper Synapse - for all the use it gets I'm not sure why, but when I need it I really need it. So it stays.
The next obvious question is would I buy any of these new today if I didn't already own them. And the answer is mixed. The HV-37, ASP-880, and PCM-90 are a clear yes. The rest, I just don't know. Some of them go for silly high prices, so probably not. Some, like the ASR-10 and the Matrix 1000, probably not because I wouldn't be familiar with them.

And the last question is what rack gear would I like to buy today - and the answer is not much. Maybe a couple more channels of really great preamplifiers, and maybe a pair of 1176s and a pair of LA-4s, but really, the UAD versions are so darned good I can't think of a reason why I'd spend that much for the hardware.

Eventually I would like to add an Apollo 8, which is rack gear I guess, but that means a new computer (current one does not support Thunderbolt), and that is just too much money, and too much time/effort to even consider right now.


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 7, 2018)

it wasn't exactly cheap, but it's supposed to sound like it is. Grindhouse


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2018)

And paint it fluorescent orange and put a tracker inside of it 



wst3 said:


> I've built two similar devices over the years, one was crushed by a fork lift, the other was borrowed, never to be seen again. I'll buy one this time.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> And paint it fluorescent orange and put a tracker inside of it


I like the tracker idea, but I think I can kill two birds with one paint job if I make it obvious and ugly!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2018)

Very proud of the XLR patchbay I built with help from Redco of course I think I spent a total of about $50 on it. I still stare at the beautiful cable loom coming out the back 

I will agree with Bill on The Matrix 1000 I think I picked one up for $125 and the other $175 they're not in my setup currently but I do have plans to bring them back in soon. I see recently they crept back up in price though



gsilbers said:


> any rack gear poeple still like?


----------



## wst3 (Mar 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Very proud of the XLR patchbay I built with help from Redco of course I think I spent a total of about $50 on it. I still stare at the beautiful cable loom coming out the back



It doesn't exist if we don't have pictures<G>!



synthpunk said:


> I will agree with Bill on The Matrix 1000 I think I picked one up for $125 and the other $175 they're not in my setup currently but I do have plans to bring them back in soon. I see recently they crept back up in price though


On the one hand, well, there is just something to them, can't believe they crammed an entire Matrix6 into that tiny box. On the other hand, if prices are creeping up I might have to pay attention, and sell mine (cue evil laugh).


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 7, 2018)

This one is on my desk since 14 years and still rocking 







And of course, there is the crown jewel of my collection... My first analog synth :


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 8, 2018)

Yamaha SY35 synth (spent so much time programming sounds)
Roland SE70 multi effects (sold since)
Guitar maintenance multi tool
Not cheap but I love this VA synth : Access Virus B


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2018)

Casio MT70


----------



## LinusW (Mar 8, 2018)

Technics CH-550. My secret weapon and personal counterpart to the NS-10.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 8, 2018)

chillbot said:


> ...
> I'm not sure I have any crappy gear but certainly the best bang-for-the buck is my Anker Vertical Mouse which costs $20 on amazon and I recommend to everyone and has completely saved my hands. It's one of the best mice I've ever had (and cheapest) and I've gone through a crazy amount of mice.



I'd forgotten about the vertical mouse. Mine arrived today and I just got it connected. Intuitively, it seems like a good idea but it will take me a bit of time to adjust.


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 8, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Spitfire Symphonic Brass


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Ever seen Lanois riding around in his 72 Cadillac remixing in the back seat ?




No! A gearhead anarchist in full flight. Love it. 

I am familiar with the "Opera" piece he did around the same time...


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> $40 on Amazon


You can also get them at B&H for a few bucks less but they are on B/O for a week or two.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 8, 2018)

AllanH said:


> I'd forgotten about the vertical mouse. Mine arrived today and I just got it connected. Intuitively, it seems like a good idea but it will take me a bit of time to adjust.


There is a bit of an adjustment period for sure but stick it out and you will experience total fluidity and freedom.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 9, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Ever seen Lanois riding around in his 72 Cadillac remixing in the back seat ?




It's a caddy, man... where's the full drum kit?


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 9, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Joel Hamilton recommended these mics they sound great on drums, very inexpressive but don't be offended by there weirdness.
> https://www.12gaugemicrophones.com/products.html



Cool. Small is good... in most things.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2018)

It's at Brian Blades house 



LamaRose said:


> It's a caddy, man... where's the full drum kit?


----------



## ironbut (Mar 9, 2018)

That Daniel Lanois video sent me on a 2 hour YouTube binge of his stuff!

No love for the Presonus FaderPort?
Bought mine used for $50 and I use it constantly.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2018)

Here is one you will enjoy





ironbut said:


> That Daniel Lanois video sent me on a 2 hour YouTube binge of his stuff!
> 
> No love for the Presonus FaderPort?
> Bought mine used for $50 and I use it constantly.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 9, 2018)

Picked up this little cheapie ($60) recently, though it's far from crappy. I'm actually liking it a lot more than my $150 Boss RV-6 that I used to have. The church setting sounds amazing, and it trails (buffered bypass) just like the RV-6.


----------

